# And so it begins... Uk people



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ohhhhh it's bonfire night lol I forgot the dogs are having a barking fit hahaha not scared they just wanna be louder than the fireworks!!!!!!!!

Hope everyones are okay over the weekend as it's gonna be mental!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Started here as well ,can't get Lily out for a wee,hope she can hold it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Same goes. Mine keep barking at the slightest little noise and refuse to go out *sigh*


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OK... gotta ask.... what is 'Bonfire night'.... with fireworks... what are you celebrating??


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It's to commemorate when Guy Falkes tried to blow up the houses of parliament but was foiled and burned.

We let off fireworks and burn pretend 'guy's on the bonfire.

It's raining loads here in Wales so no fireworks yet. Glad because our Collie goes mental, Gizmo is unaware at the mo but I will worry about the rescue guinea pigs out in the shed being scared.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahhh man mine are just going outside and barking at themnreally loudly

Jan it's guy faukes night when he plotted to blow up the houses of parliament 

There's huge fireworks displays going on all weekend everywhere even in peoples back gardens

Guy Fawkes Night

When I was little people use to go round with dummies asking penny for the guy before they chucked h on the bonfire


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Ahhh man mine are just going outside and barking at themnreally loudly
> 
> Jan it's guy faukes night when he plotted to blow up the houses of parliament
> 
> ...


You never see kids asking for penny for the guy anymore,i also remember it being freezing cold and wore gloves- scarf then come in for hot soup !not anymore.Those were the days


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bailey's first bonfire night and he is paying no attention so that is good. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

michele said:


> You never see kids asking for penny for the guy anymore,i also remember it being freezing cold and wore gloves- scarf then come in for hot soup !not anymore.Those were the days


Me too and baked potatoes and roasted chestnuts I hate chestnuts lol

Daisy is howling now oh I'm in for a fab weeks end she's pacing and growling then howling lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I know i havent seen kids asking for a penny for the guy in ages!!
I used to love that part when i was wee. lol
I also loved getting sparklers, and going to a huge fire near where i lived growing up.

There has been some fireworks here but not as many as usual tonight.
I do like to watch them from my livingroom window.
My 3 arent phased by it thankfully.
The cats dont care either. haha!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE it's pouring with rain :hello1: :hello1: Maybe no more bangs :hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

No rain here just let daisy out for a wee lotus is still eating and daisy told them off chihuahua style


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

not to bad here at the moment, its been raining all evening tho


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You're lucky obviously just beckenham is dry lol tomorrow night will be awful we have loads of displays on


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

michele said:


> YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE it's pouring with rain :hello1: :hello1: Maybe no more bangs :hello1:


ha ha so funny bah humbug x
i hate fireworks too lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Read the link but not really getting it. 
I remember my daughter's friend from UK telling her about a day where they put red paint on their noses. lol Very interesting.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That's comic releif or red nose days it's a charity event

Ok basically some guy wanted to blow upthe houses or parliament which I suppose is our equivalent d the White house maybe?? 

Anyway it didn't work

Google guy Fawkes night


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Its all quiet here now, the dogs went out for a wee finally.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha loads here in london all going off as i speak. Has been raining but its stopped now. Glad to say the dogs arnt phased.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine have just been barking they got really loud when lotus was having a poo and I thought her insides were gonna fall out she weren't happy daisy just wants to make a racket at it

Tomorrow will be worse


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

All the big displays here are going on tomorrow. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Poor pups is Paige ok withit all


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Me and Ellie went to fireworks at her school, the kids here do penny for the guy. Loads more fireworks still going off too


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Poor pups is Paige ok withit all


Bless her, she's still to worried about everything thing else going on to worry a out fireworks aswell. On the plus side we have had a little tail wagging and a few kisses tonight!! I think we might be starting to get somewhere. I've told Justin she's coming everywhere (except the firework display tomorrow night) with us this weekend. She needs majorly socialising over the next few weeks!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww yay Paige!!! Pop her in the bag and hide her lol bless her I got a little kiss from her funny how her and lotus liked each other maybe they were happy to freak out together lol


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Elmo is okay with the bangs thankfully.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i think it will be bad here tonight and tomorrow as theres a huge display a few minutes down the road - all mine were ok thankfully last night even my cat was sat in his normal spot rather than in the wardrobe which is where he usually is when theres fireworks


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh mine went on til 11.30 lotus was neurotic even growling at my friend who was here not looking forward to this evening


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Quiet here last night as it rained.They will all go off tonight i think ? Cat doesn't even move just sleeps.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh man it's hell here I'm so over fireworks already


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

me too its much worse here tonight than last


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is your cat in the wardrobe??

Daisy is woofing lotus is shaking a little so I've put her under my blanket and she's going to sleep daisy is on my head woofing


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

not too bad YET here


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

no hes braving it this year at the top of the stairs but ive got the tv on upstairs and down to drown it out a bit


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Michelle you're lucky I have a huge display about 1/2 mile from here so sounds like it's in my garden and I had an empty firework in my garden earlier

Haha Chloe he's hardcore kitty


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Display has just started but not too loud at the moment,simba's ok beacause he's a bit deaf


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

my poor harry is really freaked out, tulula not to bad, but they won't go out for a wee. i think harry is properly freaking tulula out, he's like it every year. poor boy he hasn't got brandy to be freaked out with anymore.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww it's horrible mine r okay lotus is not shaking but is under the cover daisy is now in my chest watching the fireworks lol


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

OH and i have always used bonfire night as an excuse for a big party.
we try to time it for the same night the village rugby club put on their huge firework display as our garden gate opens onto the pitches so we get a great view for free.
we had forty plus people turn up for a barbeque, gallons of mulled wine and a live band.
Stottie isn't fazed by noise and bangs and was very content to be passed around from person to person for lots of fuss and cuddles.
Diefie on the other hand hates the fireworks and comes running to me at the first bang.
i've been using DAP spray twice a day for the past week and gave him a calming duck treat (with valerion and chamomile). i also got the teens to take him upstairs for the loudest part of the evening and give him a little treat everytime a loud rocket went off, so that he'd be distracted. the rest of the evening he spent wrapped up in his blanket being carried around in my arms.
this evening it's very loud again - loads of huge rockets flying around but Diefie is happily digesting his raw chicken dinner and doesn't seem at all bothered right now. 
lets hope he stays that way


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you saw V for Vendetta it touches on this holiday :]


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My 3 havent been too bad. Just abit of barking.
In fact they were much happier when I let them out in the garden! As they are used to living in a fairly loud, built up area the lights and bangs didnt bother them, they just barked if they heard people out in their gardens!!LOL


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

how interesting! I am learning so much cultral stuff on here that I never would have known otherwise!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie barks if he hears any and so does Tillie but poor Lowly is terrified. She was shaking like a leaf.

I don't mind one night of it but it's when people around here keep setting the bloody things off for days afterwards that gets on my nerves. Poor Lowly.


----------

